
AWS liveMedia streaming dropping support for RTMP end of year - yair99dd
https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonCloudFront/latest/DeveloperGuide/distribution-rtmp.html
======
yair99dd
leaving HLS/DASH as only option. they seem to give up on low latency
streaming. any news on thier alternative?

